
How Big Data Is Changing the Healthcare Industry - kate2
https://2muchcoffee.com/blog/how-big-data-is-changing-the-healthcare-industry/
======
spraak
Seems the opposite is more true, i.e. "how healthcare is changing big data".
Also I don't see doctors becoming "just as good with data-crunching as they
are with medicine" because doctors don't have time and probably don't care as
much as perhaps a new role of "healthcare technology data scientist" would

